# ideas for a tank



## Ayres (Mar 27, 2006)

just wondering on ideas for what to use as a tank? as fancy something different, i know people can use a vase providing their big enough, have seen a pic of one kept in a coffee machine (looked quite cool in the kitchen)

any other ideas like this?

my house is always warm so shouldnt need to worry about a heater, 

and regular water changes are expected

so i guess only regulation is what is big enough?

lets hear your ideas

thanks


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have seen a water cooler (like crystal springs type) converted to a tank.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Might eyeball ebay...I've seen televisions turned into cool fishtanks, I've seen tanks in the sides of computers (although I don't like this idea for several different reasons). I've seen an old steamer trunk cut apart and used as a top and bottom for the tank, makes it look very pirate like. I've seen a blender used, cute idea but not big enough in my opinion. I've seen gumball machines used again cute idea but not big enough. 

And last but not least rubbermaid tubs when you just don't have room for another tank.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Maybe one of those big old fashioned jars that people use for pickling things.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

i was gonna say you could gut out an old TV and turn the "screen" into a viewing area for a tank. 

Like this:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/People/Olson/fishtv.jpg

or this:

http://www.people.virginia.edu/~jps8d/lj/5408507662_28b.jpg

or this:

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/images/thumbimg/650/1574_1.JPG

I imagine you could do the same thing with an old computer monitor or one of those iMac computers.

someone on here also made a guppy tank out of a cheese puffs container but i dont remember who it was...


----------



## Ayres (Mar 27, 2006)

ive seen and looked in to the tv tanks things (think i heard them called macquariums?)

they look cool but for the space they take up you dont get a very big tank.

water cooler could look cool but not sure would get a clear view of the fish?

any other ideas?

cheers


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

CyberSpike said:


> Maybe one of those big old fashioned jars that people use for pickling things.


I really stirred up my own creativity with that one. I have old, antique jars here that are in the 3/4 -1 gallon range. Filling these with a bit of light gravel, a small plant (plastic) and a colorful fish ( a betta? ) would really make an amazing decor piece.

I know alot of you would probably frown on the <1 gallon size, however it is quite roomy and I am sure that it would be a better home than the <1 liter betta bowls (with attached light) that walmart sells them in, and which the bettas are probably guaranteed to be stuck in.

Any thoughts?


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

i saw a toilet built so that the tank was a fish tank. i'll see if i can find the picture.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

don't know who i'd feel worse for... the fish for seeing nothing but a bum all day or the "user" for having pairs of eyes watching you while you go.


----------

